# pensions



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

i am new to this but my husband are going to london for our interview soon can anyone tell me if we still get our gov pensions when we reach that age


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

weelee said:


> i am new to this but my husband are going to london for our interview soon can anyone tell me if we still get our gov pensions when we reach that age


what interview ..what pension, where... a bit more detail 

But at a guess you moving somewhere....
and if you have paid 30 years of UK SS payment ..yes you will


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> what interview ..what pension, where... a bit more detail
> 
> But at a guess you moving somewhere....
> and if you have paid 30 years of UK SS payment ..yes you will


thanks it is imagration interview to move to usa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

weelee said:


> thanks it is imagration interview to move to usa


Ah!! your Scottish ...that why you are so mean with words


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Ah!! your Scottish ...that why you are so mean with words


cheeky ha ha i am just new to this


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

weelee said:


> cheeky ha ha i am just new to this


i have been to job centre they have give me a ph no to phone about pension thank you for your help


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

weelee said:


> i have been to job centre they have give me a ph no to phone about pension thank you for your help


Or use their site 
The Pension Service


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Or use their site
> The Pension Service


ok thanks for that i am not used to using pc for things but i will give it a try i am pleased with myself for doing this site


----------

